
Show HN: Skycoin – Decentralize the Web - octosphere
https://www.skycoin.net/
======
gitgud
This reads like a parody of crypto currency's. Hits all the key words;
"Satoshi's original vision", "Decentralise the Web", "Infinitely scalable"

It's a shame that after reading it, I have no idea what it even does... All
these highly marketed projects have completely turned me off of cryptocurrency
technologies all together...

